# 32 bit mit mehr als 3,5gb ram. (der russenpatch)



## Fraggerick (16. Juni 2011)

Moin!

Ich hab mir von hier den Russenpatch gezogen: www.unawave.de/windows-7-tipps/32-bit-ram-sperre.html

Kurz: Die 3,5gb sperre ist nicht physikalisch, der ram wird mit mehr als 32bit angesprochen, desswegen gehen auch weit mehr als 3,5gb (die 32bit server BS zB) mit dem russenpatch kann man die abschalten.

*bitte kein gelaber im sinne von "geht doch alles nicht" "kauf dir 64bit" oder "meine oma sagt aber"*


hab atm 4gb verbaut, werden auch erkannt.

ich hab jetzt die auslagerungsdateien auf 16mb gesetzt und den ram ein bisserle gestresst. aber: bei 3,5gb motzt erst windows (da kommt wirklich ne fehlermeldung, das der ram voll ist ^^) und dann hat man einen schwarzen bildschirm...

vorgehensweise: prime95 auf 4gb gesetzt, der nimmt sich aber nur 2!

den rest mit viiiiielen fenster vom IE voll gemacht. (chrome nutzt spannenderweise den vram)

habt ihr erfahrungen mit dem patch?

morgen test ich mal mit 6gb ram...

wenn er dann trotz 6gb bei 3,5gb abkackt...tja...


----------



## IXS (16. Juni 2011)

Wird wohl über Adress Translation gelöst sein. Sicherheitstechnisch bedenklich.... Stabilität unsicher. 

Ist halt so etwas ähnliche wie "EMS" unter DOS. Nur, dass kein Memory- Controller RAM Bänke umschaltet, sondern Adressnamen veränder werden.


----------



## IXS (16. Juni 2011)

Hab's grad nachgelsen. Ist so. 
Also um es nochmal klar zu stellen: 32Bit können nur 4GB adressieren. 

Man sollte das auch nur auf Servern einsetzen, auf denen kontrollierte und angepasste Software läuft.


----------



## Fraggerick (16. Juni 2011)

de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension


----------



## Fraggerick (16. Juni 2011)

IXS schrieb:


> Hab's grad nachgelsen. Ist so.
> Also um es nochmal klar zu stellen: 32Bit können nur 4GB adressieren.
> 
> Man sollte das auch nur auf Servern einsetzen, auf denen kontrollierte und angepasste Software läuft.


   ja, scheinbar mit dem patch aber 4gb pro task... der prozessor hat einen 36bit adressbus


----------



## MisterSmith (16. Juni 2011)

Ich halte nach eigenen Erfahrungen von diesen Patches gar nichts. Habe mir diesen angeblichen DirectX10 RC2 Fix 3-Pre-Final für Windows XP installiert, funktioniert natürlich nicht und hab mir dadurch möglicherweise einen Virus eingefangen. Kann man angeblich durch Avast entfernen, aber lieber einen Virus als Avast installieren.   

Ich verwende momentan 6 GB mit Windows XP so:

3,2 GB als ganz normaler Arbeitsspeicher

2 GB als Swapfile mit dem Programm Ramdisk von Dataram
memory.dataram.com/products-and-services/software/ramdisk 

Dafür muss man zusätzlich noch in der Registry einen Wert ändern damit beim Herunterfahren das Swapfile gelöscht wird. Irgendwas habe ich aber wohl noch übersehen, denn ca. bei jedem zehnten mal herunterfahren taucht ein Bluescreen auf. 

Egal, ich schalte den PC sowieso über eine Steckdosenleiste aus und der Performancegewinn ist brachial.   


Ach ja, für DirectX10 habe ich noch ein Programm von Wine probiert, beim Start des Resident Evil DirectX10 Benchmark kommt aber eine Meldung dass eine DirectX10-DLL-Datei nicht gefunden wurde.
www.nongnu.org/wined3d/ 

Angeblich müsste man unter anderem für den oben genannten "Fix" noch die ich glaube msvcrt.dll von Vista installieren (nur eine Spekulation eines Users), Prozedureinsprungspunkt wurde nicht gefunden blablabla->dwmapi.dll aus dem System32 Ordner entfernt und diese Meldung war bei mir weg usw...

Trotz besserem Wissen, ich teste weiter.


----------



## IXS (16. Juni 2011)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> IXS schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hab's grad nachgelsen. Ist so.
> ...


Logisch. Der Prozessor kann nur RAM ansprechen, wenn der Adressbus groß genug ist 
4GB pro Task sind theoretisch immer möglich, trotzdem bleibt aber der ROM Bereich schreibgeschützt. Somit ist also pro Task nur 4GB - ROM - Grafikkarten RAM möglich.

Angenommen es wird in Zukunft eine 4GB Grafikkarte geben, hast du unter 32 Bit keinen direkten RAM Zugriff mehr. 
64 Bit ist also früher oder später ein Muss.


----------



## Fraggerick (17. Juni 2011)

arg, ich habs mir fast gerdacht xD

naja, 64 bit hab ich hier als image rumfahren und bill war so nett, das der key für beide versionen geht... das ist aber nur plan b

plan a: ich hab grad nochmal 2 gb eingebaut (pfeil schneller ddr2 ram 533) und guck nu mal wie sich der rechner verhält, wenn ich mehr als 3,5 gb beanspruche


----------



## Fraggerick (17. Juni 2011)

joa, kann das bild nicht anhängen...  fehler 500 beim upload... ->  www.pic-upload.de/view-10356730/4gb.jpg.html

aber: ich hab ne auslastung von 72% bei 6gb ram... also 4,3gb und somit mehr als 3,5gb im gebrauch bei einem 32bit system.


----------



## MisterSmith (19. Juni 2011)

Habe irgendwo noch gelesen, dass jemand diesen oder einen ähnlichen Patch auch für XP verwendet hat. Ist aber für mich uninteressant, da wohl die meisten 32-Bit Programme sowieso nicht mehr als 2 GB RAM nutzen würden.
www.3dcenter.org/artikel/das-large-address-aware-flag 

Und da zudem nicht mehr als insgesamt 1 GB von XP belegt werden, habe ich immer über 2 GB freien Arbeitsspeicher zur Verfügung.


----------

